# Reply screwed up



## bbally (Jan 2, 2011)

Dear Huddler,

OK the quote button brings up the previous post quoted, you type in your reply, click submit,,, goes through and shows you the post... but it it missing everything you typed.

If you edit the post and add it back in the thing does is sometime and sometimes it does not... if you use full page editor it works every time?


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 2, 2011)

bbally said:


> Dear Huddler,
> 
> OK the quote button brings up the previous post quoted, you type in your reply, click submit,,, goes through and shows you the post... but it it missing everything you typed.
> 
> ...




 I'll try to duplicate the problem you described.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 2, 2011)

richoso1 said:


> I'll try to duplicate the problem you described.




 One more time just to check if I can duplicate the problem.


----------



## richoso1 (Jan 2, 2011)

richoso1 said:


> One more time just to check if I can duplicate the problem.




 Third time testing. I can't tell if it's working because of my status or not. I'll try another method.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 2, 2011)

Rich are you using IE or firefox?
 


richoso1 said:


> richoso1 said:
> 
> 
> > One more time just to check if I can duplicate the problem.
> ...


----------



## johndoe (Jan 2, 2011)

bmudd14474 said:


> Rich are you using IE or firefox?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm testing as a regular member, and I';m using IE.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Jan 2, 2011)

This happens to me frequently and I use IE. Its actually really frustrating if you respond to several folks at once and it all gets lost.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Jan 3, 2011)

smokinstevo27 said:


> This happens to me frequently and I use IE. Its actually really frustrating if you respond to several folks at once and it all gets lost.


I had the same issue on sat.  thought it was just me.   I am using IE

SOB


----------



## bbally (Jan 3, 2011)

Seems to happen pretty regularly when you edit the quoted text first.


----------

